# Red root floaters and frogbit?



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

Thinking of getting some red root floaters along with frogbit for my 10g tank with one betta. It's medium lighting and I have liquid ferts on hand for them. Does anyone have any tips for caring for these plants?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

RRTs love lots of light, what kind of lights do you have? I know you said medium but what is the light? CFL? LED? Something else?

Frog-bit pretty much likes any light, it will be okay in low lighting but will like more lighting if you can provide it.

No floater really likes a lot of flow so if you don't have a lot of flow, they will do just fine. The liquid ferts will be very beneficial for both floaters. Both can still be sensitive to chemistry change so if you order them and some of them die/melt, it's completely normal. I've had some that just all plain die one me because the water is just too different and so it just can't adjust. Don't be discouraged by it though, try again later!


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

My light is the 18” Fluorescent T8 Full Spectrum Daylight. It's 8,000 Kelvin. I guess what I'm most worried about is the RRF. Do I need to dose a lot of iron with them?
*


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah, so for floaters you actually have high light which is required to keep the RRF (I meant RRF, not RRT when I posted up there lol) red. Most likely you won't need to dose Iron at all, maybe a little depending on your tap water and what it's already got in it but if you are worried about it, get an Iron test to keep an eye on it and dose accordingly.


----------

